# BBC: Should we switch from tobacco to e-cigarettes?



## Alex (5/11/15)

*Should we switch from tobacco to e-cigarettes?
*
*21st Century choice*
Trust Me, I'm a Doctor
BBC Two

As of 2015, there are 2.6 million current or ex-smokers in the UK who now use e-cigarettes – almost four times as many as in 2010.

Cigarettes burn tobacco to release smoke containing nicotine and other chemicals. On the other hand, e-cigarettes heat liquid nicotine directly to make an inhalable vapour.

Although this method has become popular, not everyone's clear if vaping should be recommended. Some healthcare experts think it has the potential to eradicate smoking-related diseases, while others worry widespread vaping could create unknown problems in the future. Take a look at the evidence to help you decide.

*2. How tobacco causes harm*





Data sources: Stroke Association (stroke risk); Action on Smoking and Health (lung cancer deaths, lifespan and passive smoking); CDC Surgeon General’s Report 2014 (chemicals in smoke); Tobacco Manufacturers’ Association (cost).


21st Century choice
How tobacco causes harm
How does vaping compare?
Criticisms of e-cigarettes
Should vaping be allowed in public spaces?
Where next?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zyb7tyc...er&ns_linkname=knowledge_and_learning#zpywmnb

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal (5/11/15)

Hey Alex,
Once again you have posted something to make us think. Thanks so much for your efforts to keep our feet on the ground, and hopefully see that this vape thing we all love is not just determined by our choice of hardware and ego related gear but goes a little deeper than our personal preferences of equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

